# Risotto - can't serve it RIGHT away



## legend_018 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi. I'm wrote a thread before and will have to check it out again. I'm just curious to how serious it is to serve it RIGHTAWAY and can I leave it on the stove simmering, put it into a crock pot on warm or heat it up.

I want to make my first risotto and I have 2 small kids. If I did it in the afternoon say 3pm ish and planned on serving it at 5:30pm, it would be a lot better.

Can this be done at all?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 4, 2009)

The longer you hold it, the softer it's going to get.  I don't think an hour would be awful, but more than that you'll risk the texture.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

this really depends on who you're serving.  If you're serving kids it isn't a problem... if you're serving born and raised bambini italiani, then you're asking for trouble!  all kidding aside, texture suffers dramatically, other than that there is nothing "wrong" with it.  many restaurants here in the states will cook it 2/3 of the way first and then hold it/chill it.  they are later finished cooking in additional stock at the time the customer orders it.  i would recommend this step better than the holding in the crockpot which will turn it to a mashed-potato-like mush.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 4, 2009)

Seven S said:


> this really depends on who you're serving.  If you're serving kids it isn't a problem... if you're serving born and raised bambini italiani, then you're asking for trouble!  all kidding aside, texture suffers dramatically, other than that there is nothing "wrong" with it.  many restaurants here in the states will cook it 2/3 of the way first and then hold it/chill it.  they are later finished cooking in additional stock at the time the customer orders it.  i would recommend this step better than the holding in the crockpot which will turn it to a mashed-potato-like mush.



The Lemon Risotto with Gouda on this page. I think that is what I'm going to make. At what point would I stop - let it sit for a little while and than finish when I'm getting closer to serve it? I don't think I'll be putting it into the refrigerator as it's not going to be sitting out for too long, but it might be long enough for it to cool off though.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/your-favorite-risotto-53715.html


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 4, 2009)

If I weren't going to serve Risotto within the hour of making it, I would prepare my rice more as a pilaf instead.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

legend_018 said:


> At what point would I stop - let it sit for a little while and than finish when I'm getting closer to serve it? I don't think I'll be putting it into the refrigerator as it's not going to be sitting out for too long, but it might be long enough for it to cool off though.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/your-favorite-risotto-53715.html



I didnt look at the link, but the cooking progresses with the amount of liquid that gets absorbed into the rice.  Furthermore, different grains of rice commonly used for risotto will absorb differently, even across brands.  So, basically cook to the point where you have used 2/3 of the liquid called for in the recipe.  You can stop there and you do not need to refrigerate.  Taste the grain, it should yield to your bite yet still have some raw chalkiness in the center - somewhat similar to pasta when it hasnt been cooked through yet.  When ready to proceed.... just continue the process with the remaining hot liquid called for until you get to the perfect point where there is no point of chalkiness in the center.... that is the perfect point.  Then set aside from the heat, add some butter and parmigiano, cover and let it sit 5 mins before serving!


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

just wanted to add that... if you have ordered risotto in a restaurant, chances are it was overcooked (in italian there is a word for it - "scotto").  The grain has to still maintain a toothsomeness, an individuality, and a slight resistance to each grain to be considered "perfetto".  That is why it is one of those dishes that is best eaten at home, because it does not translate well to the commercial kitchens.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 4, 2009)

With leftover Risotto a favorite of mine is Arancini..Breaded fried risotto balls stuffed with cheese. An idea for risotto that has to be held too. I made a lovely risotto this weekend and arancini are on the menu for tomorrow. Great with salad greens and a tangy sweet vinigarette.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> With leftover Risotto a favorite of mine is Arancini..Breaded fried risotto balls stuffed with cheese. An idea for risotto that has to be held too. I made a lovely risotto this weekend and arancini are on the menu for tomorrow. Great with salad greens and a tangy sweet vinigarette.



Mine too!!  Arancini di Riso!!  Thats what leftover risotto in my kitchen always turns into!!


----------

